# Ice's first birthday :)



## Lenkolas

On May 13th, 2011, Ice came to the world as this little thing (he's the one at the right):










And he grew up...









...to become this big white kitty...



















...that get's bigger and bigger everyday.











Ice is such a cuddly cat. He comes to bed every time I'm laying here to wake me up with a soft meow - purr, and insists on hugging my hand. He talks SO MUCH sometimes we wonder if hes trying to say something we haven't understood yet. He also makes all kinds of weird noises, including a funny chatter every time I sneeze. I owe you a video of that.

And well he is HUGE. I still get to see 3 of his 4 siblings, and Ice looks like a giant in comparison to them. The vet was amazed to see how big he was last time we went for a checkup. She'd die if she sees him now.

Some more pics of Ice:



















Snack time









Typical Ice "big cat" face









Cuddly purry kitty face










Happy Birthday Ice! We love you so much  :bday


----------



## 6cats4me

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ICE!*


----------



## yingying

Happy birthyday Ice! May you have many, many more waiting for you


----------



## Catmamma

Ice is a beauty. Does he have two different colored eyes? Or is it just the lighting?


----------



## Lenkolas

Thank you everyone!

Oh no, it's not the light. He has one blue eye and one yellow/green. It is called heterochromia. Some white cats and rarely cats of any other colors have it.

Some white cats with blue eyes or odd-eyed cats with one blue eye are either completely deaf or deaf in the side of the blue eye. Luckily, Ice is not deaf at all. 

There's another whiet kitty with heterochromia here in the forum, he's RachandNito's cat. His name is Magneto, and it is a long distance brother of Ice! And Nito is not deaf either.

It is a good moment to ask: Does anyone else have an odd-eyed cat here in the forum? :catsm


Here's another one, taking pictures of Ice with his eyes opened is not that easy. A better camera would help I guess..


----------



## Nan

Happy Birthday Ice! Such a pretty boy!


----------



## dweamgoil

Happy Birthday, Handsome!


----------

